# STOLEN! blue & white villain from clear ck put-in ark



## eklars

Bad news. Saw a blue and white creek boat strapped to the roof of a SUV heading east just east of copper on I-70 at 2:30 or so. Made a note of it because it was strapped to the rack perpendicular to the car rack with rope. Saw it and figured, either they just bought that or just stole it. Might be a coincidence though! Otherwise its probably arriving on the front range right now.


----------



## mtnsurfista

dang, that was it! ETD was 12:30-1.


----------



## jeffsssmith

Yeah that was my boat that was stolen. Please keep your eyes out for a white with blue flecks Villain. Also stolen were a black kokatat gore tex drytop, AT4 paddle, with the blue blades, and IR lucky charm skirt.


----------



## SummitSurfer

See if CDOT can review video tapes at that time and get plate # to police!


----------



## jeffsssmith

SummitSurfer said:


> See if CDOT can review video tapes at that time and get plate # to police!


Good idea, I'll try that.
Thanks


----------



## CB Rob

Dang, that sucks bro.


----------



## CB Rob

Picture is posted here on the buzz


----------



## Cphilli

Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope someone catches the bastard.


----------



## El Flaco

Great idea about the DOT tapes. Make sure they know the value is ~$1000 because that constitutes Felony Theft by CO statute. You might get a little more cooperation from the Chaffee county sheriff -with that timing and description, it would be easy for them to request and find that vehicle on the tapes. Getting them to do anything about it is another thing, though. Good luck.


----------



## jeffsssmith

I am working with the Chaffee County Sheriff's office on trying to get the DOT tapes. Hopefully this can lead to an identification of the theif.


----------



## ranchman44

Good Luck. 30 years ago I had 3 canoes stolen and turned the pic's in to sheriffs dept 2 months went by and we found the people getting off the river with our boats.they were some low life from around that area. The deputy arrived and said he wasn't sure what to do !! We told him we had turned in a report and pic's were on file .Fianaaly we just told himto get lost and we would deal with the situation in our own way [I was younger and stupider then] After we said that and about 10 of our friends showed up he hauled then to jail. Of course they were out in about 1 hour and no charges were ever filed . But good luck .


----------



## CB Rob

link to craigslist search, for daily checks
denver boats classifieds "kayak" - craigslist


----------



## jeffsssmith

CDOT said that their cameras don't record unless pre arranged. I guess that means that we'll have to catch the theif trying to unload my stuff somewhere.


----------



## one legged wonder

thats really shitty man. im sorry.


----------



## lmyers

So someone stole them from the trailhead for Missouri Gulch? I was thinking you might want to look on SummitPost : Hiking, Climbing and Mountaineering and 
14ers.com • Home of Colorado's Fourteeners and High Peaks and see if there was any other hikers there that day that did trip reports (assuming you were climbing a mountain, since CC Ark isn't runnning)....if so you might be able to contact them and ask if they saw anything, or might by chance have spoke with the thieves.....just an idea that might give you some kind of direction to start looking.


----------



## jeffsssmith

Just for clarification, the boat was stolen at the Clear Creek reservoir outlet which is on the highway and is an access for the Arkansas River.


----------



## steven

shit- i left all my gear there while running shuttle 2 weeks ago.
sorry that happened.


----------

